# Rtl8187

## Mben

Does anyone have a RTL8187 802.11G USB card working with Gentoo/Linux? I am trying to get the one that came with my Asus m2n32-deluxe working, and haven't been having any luck. ndiswrapper detects it but won't find my network (a fairly standard belkin router, 128bit wep). The native linux driver in portage installs with lots of warnings and won't load due to a whole bunch of unresolved symbols. I have tried several kernels, but the board seems to work best with 2.6.18r4 overall. 

Any help is appreciated.

Logs and messages below, if it helps anyone...

```

emerge rtl8187

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-rc4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_rx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_tx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_wx.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1361:4: warning: #warning CHECK_LOCK_HERE

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1401:2: warning: #warning CHECK_LOCK_HERE

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c: In function `ieee80211_softmac_scan_wq':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:391: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c: In function `ieee80211_rx_frame_softmac':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1472: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1361:4: warning: #warning CHECK_LOCK_HERE

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac.c:1401:2: warning: #warning CHECK_LOCK_HERE

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac_wx.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac_wx.c: In function `ieee80211_wx_set_wap':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_softmac_wx.c:143: warning: ISO C90 forbids mixed declarations and code

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

WARNING: "wireless_send_event" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "wireless_send_event" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.mod.o

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_tkip-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_ccmp-rtl.ko

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-rc4'

 * Preparing r8187 module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187 modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-rc4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187_core.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_93cx6.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_wx.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_wx.c: In function `r8180_wx_set_mode':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_wx.c:167: warning: implicit declaration of function `rtl8187_set_rxconf'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225z2.o

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225.c: In function `write_rtl8225':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225.c:251: warning: implicit declaration of function `rtl8185_rf_pins_enable'

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225.c:213: warning: unused variable `bit'

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225.c: In function `rtl8225_rf_init':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225.c:587: warning: implicit declaration of function `rtl8180_set_mode'

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225z2.c: In function `rtl8225z2_rf_init':

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225z2.c:610: warning: implicit declaration of function `rtl8180_set_mode'

/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8180_rtl8225z2.c:616: warning: implicit declaration of function `rtl8185_rf_pins_enable'

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

WARNING: "alloc_ieee80211" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_freq" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wlan_frequencies" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_rx_rtl" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_is_shortslot" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "free_ieee80211" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_wap" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_scan" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_rate" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_stop_queue" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_is_54g" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_get_beacon" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_essid" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_mode" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_mode" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_freq" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wake_queue" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_rate" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_wap" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_set_essid" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_reset_queue" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

WARNING: "ieee80211_wx_get_name" [/var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko] undefined!

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/rtl8187-1.10/work/rtl8187_linuxdrv_V1.1/beta-8187/r8187.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.18-rc4'

>>> Source compiled.

```

```

dmesg

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_rtl: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap

r8187: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq

r8187: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ieee80211_rtl: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap

r8187: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq

r8187: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

ieee80211_rtl: Unknown symbol wireless_send_event

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_name

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_reset_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_essid

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_encode_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_wap

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rate

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wake_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_freq

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_encode_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_mode

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_mode

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_essid

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_get_beacon

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wpa_supplicant_ioctl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_scan_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_rawtx

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_stop_protocol

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_54g

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_stop_queue

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_rate

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_set_scan

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_wap

r8187: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_is_shortslot

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_rx_rtl

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wlan_frequencies

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_softmac_start_protocol

r8187: Unknown symbol ieee80211_wx_get_freq

r8187: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

```

```

modprobe r8187

WARNING: Error inserting ieee80211_rtl (/lib/modules/2.6.17.5/net/ieee80211-rtl.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

FATAL: Error inserting r8187 (/lib/modules/2.6.17.5/net/r8187.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

----------

## Korhul

I have similar problem although I don't have such a huge amount of warnings  :Smile: 

my dmesg say this: 

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

r8187: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_name" found: kernel tainted.

r8187: disagrees about version of symbol free_ieee80211

r8187: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

r8187: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_ieee80211

r8187: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

r8187: disagrees about version of symbol free_ieee80211

r8187: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

r8187: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_ieee80211

r8187: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211
```

But I think the most important thing is that I am runing amd64 architecture and the driver in portage is for x86 only  :Wink: 

----------

## Mben

 *Korhul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But I think the most important thing is that I am running amd64 architecture and the driver in portage is for x86 only 

 

I don't know; I'm running an x86 install at the moment (left over from my old socket A board)

----------

## iainvt

i have ndiswrapper with the .inf file from realtek, got the solo wireles adapter realtek 8187 on a p5b delux mobo working

----------

## Mben

I think that is the same card I have (Asus calls it a "Wifi-AP solo")

Did you have to do anything special to get it to work? It seems to me like my card isn't turning on the radio, since ndiswrapper detects it but it doesn't pickup any access points. 

I have tried the realtek driver, and the one on the Asus cd (maybe you have an older version of the realtek driver). 

Enough speculation, any tips?

----------

## iainvt

Type: ndiswrapper -l 

If there are any drivers listed, remove them with: ndiswrapper -e (driver name)

Now, type: ndiswrapper -i (driver name).inf

Do ndiswrapper -l and check to make sure that it lists your driver and says "driver installed, hardware present"

Type: depmod -a

Type: modprobe ndiswrapper

Now you should be ready to set up your wireless card

To do that:

1. ifconfig eth0 down (to make sure your comp is forced to use the wireless card)

2. ifconfig wlan0 up

3. iwconfig wlan0 key (key type, i.e. open) (key here)

4. iwconfig wlan0 essid (network name here)

5. dhclient wlan0

----------

## Korhul

I have tried ndiswrapper tonight.

I can only load driver for 64bit Windows (since I'm on amd64), driver for WinXP/2k gives me some errors  (I haven't tried W98/Me, I assume thewre will be the same issues complaining about 64 bit system). When I execute modprobe ndiswrapper everything goes OK until I try to set essid with iwconfig. Then my kernel freezes after a few minutes...

----------

## iainvt

Sounds like some kernel issues here

----------

## Mben

The 32bit version installs fine (on x86 anyway), but can't find any access points 

Following the instructions above I am left with (from iwconfig)

```

wlan1     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key: (my key)   Security mode:restricted

```

iwlist scan says "wlan1     No scan results"

Sounds like I'm still better off than those running amd64 (through I would like to convert eventually)   :Confused: 

(I stole a broadcom chipset pci wifi card from another computer for awhile, until I get this working)

```

ndiswrapper -l

Installed drivers:

bcmwl5a         driver installed, hardware present

netrtuw         driver installed, hardware present

```

----------

## iainvt

what are your sleep scan settings, could up the time to 20-30 seconds...

Have you also tried scanning for any AP...

----------

## Mben

I have tried scanning for APs with iwlist, no luck

I'm not sure what you mean by sleep scan settings (nor am I finding much on google), where are these set?

----------

## iainvt

Sleep scan settings can be found in /etc/conf.d/wireless

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wireless_Configuration_and_Startup

default setting is '0', this means the card scans as soon as it is powered on, give it a delay and you may find it picks up an AP, also try taking off the WEP encryption for a minute or 2 on your router and try a rescan, some cards+drivers often have issues with WEP, it is fickle.

----------

## Mben

I tried the sleep scan option, no help. The card doesn't appear to be powering on at all (no lights), even though it is detected. Disabling wep doesn't help either (also tried an adhoc net with another computer)

Any other thoughts? I'm at a loss (and have been for awhile now)

----------

## kllrnohj

I managed to get the "official" driver to work OK on AMD64 with the RTL8187 chip on the Asus M2N32-SLi Delux, here's how:

First, the README and the ebuild fail to mention needed kernel settings (well, the EBUILD has the checks in it, but that line is commented out - wtf?) Anyway, the kernel IEEE80211 stack must be disabled in kernel. You also need the crytography API enabled, along with the CRC32C library routines (ARC4 is needed for WEP) - Kernel module autoloading is also a good idea.

Then you can try modprobe r8187, but I set up the modules autoload to do it in steps, aka, modprobe ieee80211_crypt-rtl, modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl, modprobe ieee80211-rtl, modprobe r8187

Unfortunately, I get a hardlock with it when running Xorg 7... (Not sure if its Xorgs fault or the drivers, though, as links2, emerge, etc.. all work fine as long as X isn't running)

Try as I might I have been unable to have any luck with ndiswrapper to see if it works any better than the linux driver (which, as far as I can tell, realtek just copied from here: http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/ )

----------

## Korhul

 *kllrnohj wrote:*   

> I managed to get the "official" driver to work OK on AMD64 with the RTL8187 chip on the Asus M2N32-SLi Delux, here's how:
> 
> First, the README and the ebuild fail to mention needed kernel settings (well, the EBUILD has the checks in it, but that line is commented out - wtf?) Anyway, the kernel IEEE80211 stack must be disabled in kernel. You also need the crytography API enabled, along with the CRC32C library routines (ARC4 is needed for WEP) - Kernel module autoloading is also a good idea.
> 
> Then you can try modprobe r8187, but I set up the modules autoload to do it in steps, aka, modprobe ieee80211_crypt-rtl, modprobe ieee80211_crypt_wep-rtl, modprobe ieee80211-rtl, modprobe r8187
> ...

 

Thank you very much for this piece of information! I managed to get it work. I think I should learn to read the READMEs  :Wink: 

----------

## Mben

I also have it (sort of) working. It seems to hard lock a lot, but I can't relate it to X. Actually, If I escape out of the boot process using the I key and skip most of the start up services it doesn't seem to lock as much, and I can start X, etc.  Just the driver running, without a connection seems to be fine

Both the realtek and the driver in portage seem to die the same way.

Anyone have it stable? I will try a different kernel later. 

Thanks for the info though, we are making progress   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Korhul

I made the "well.done" gong too much early I think. When I tried to make further set up of my wirelless network it locked up my system again.

So this is what /var/log/messages contains:

```

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_name" found: kernel tainted.

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: disagrees about version of symbol free_ieee80211

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_ieee80211

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: disagrees about version of symbol free_ieee80211

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: Unknown symbol free_ieee80211

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: disagrees about version of symbol alloc_ieee80211

Sep  4 20:56:59 syd r8187: Unknown symbol alloc_ieee80211

Sep  4 21:08:05 syd r8187: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_name" found: kernel tainted.

Sep  4 21:15:45 syd r8187: no version for "ieee80211_wx_get_name" found: kernel tainted.

```

It seems that it is kernel incompatibility? I run gentoo-sources 2.6.17-r4 which are the latest stable release for amd64, or not? I will try mybe another version of kernel soon.

EDIT: http://www.tux.org/lkml/#s1-18  - this maybe partly explains what is going on in here  :Smile:  At least for me it is something new  :Wink: 

----------

## kllrnohj

Huh... I am also running gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 and I didn't have any of those problems, although the driver is under the GNU GPL, so it shouldn't cause licensing/kernel tainting (unless I misread that).

----------

## Mben

 *kllrnohj wrote:*   

> Huh... I am also running gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r4 and I didn't have any of those problems, although the driver is under the GNU GPL, so it shouldn't cause licensing/kernel tainting (unless I misread that).

 

Weird, Could you post your .config and let us know which version of the driver you are using (from realtek's site, the ebuild, the sourceforge page,etc)?

----------

## kllrnohj

I just 'emerge rtl8187' to install it, here is my .config (I just updated to -r7, but the config is more or less the same as the one I had for -r4)

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7

# Sun Sep  3 19:58:27 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

# CONFIG_CPUSETS is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NUMA_EMU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCONTIGMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

CONFIG_OUT_OF_LINE_PFN_TO_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x200000

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_REORDER is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SMP=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_IBM is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_MEMORY=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

# CONFIG_PNP is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS is not set

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=y

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=4000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_ENABLE_RD_STRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=y

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_MV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL24 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_ULI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_INTEL_COMBINED=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

# CONFIG_FUSION_CTL is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXPORT_FULL_API is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

CONFIG_TUN=y

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

# CONFIG_PHYLIB is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=y

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

CONFIG_E1000=y

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS_RTNETLINK=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_RX is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I8XX_TCO is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=y

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=1024

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

CONFIG_FONTS=y

# CONFIG_FONT_8x8 is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_FONT_6x11 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_7x14 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_PEARL_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_ACORN_8x8 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_MINI_4x6 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN8x16 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_SUN12x22 is not set

# CONFIG_FONT_10x18 is not set

#

# Logo configuration

#

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_BUS=m

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_IPATH_CORE is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

# CONFIG_UDF_FS is not set

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

# CONFIG_UNWIND_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=y

CONFIG_CRC16=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

```

Oh, the CRC16 routines isn't needed, and I meant to disable it after I verified that it didn't help any  :Sad: 

Edit: Oh, and here's the only dmesg output I get when it is loaded:

```
ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

Linux kernel driver for RTL8187 based WLAN cards

Copyright (c) 2004-2005, Andrea Merello

rtl8187: Initializing module

rtl8187: Wireless extensions version 20

rtl8187: Initializing proc filesystem

rtl8187: Reported EEPROM chip is a 93c46 (1Kbit)

rtl8187: Card MAC address is 00:15:af:01:ec:cf

rtl8187: Card reports RF frontend Realtek 8225

rtl8187: WW:This driver has EXPERIMENTAL support for this chipset.

rtl8187: WW:use it with care and at your own risk and

rtl8187: WW:**PLEASE** REPORT SUCCESS/INSUCCESS TO andreamrl@tiscali.it

rtl8187: This seems a new V2 radio

rtl8187: PAPE from CONFIG2: 0

rtl8187: Driver probe completed

usbcore: registered new driver rtl8187
```

----------

## Mben

Well, I can't seem to get the native Linux driver stable. I did manage to build the cvs version (there are some patches on the sourceforge page to get it to compile against recent kernels), and tried kllrnohj's config but my system still crashes shortly after I connect to a network. 

I did manage to get it working with ndiswrapper though. Turns out there is a newer version in portage, 1.23, which was (as of a couple days ago) hard masked for "testing". It works quite well using the Win98 driver from Realtek's site, without any special configuration.

I guess that can be called a partial solution, I would like to have the native Linux driver working, but this is definitely better than nothing. I emailed the Linux driver's author, but haven't heard back yet. I am still at a loss as to why some people have it working and some don't   :Question: 

----------

## Korhul

Hm... I have modified my .config according to what kllrnohj posted before. Starnge outputs from system log are gone but it still has tendency to crash. System log shows this:

```

Sep 21 09:35:45 syd ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

Sep 21 09:36:04 syd ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

```

So when I try to assign IP adress (whether by rc-script or via ifconfig) to wireless it sometimes (not everytime) locks the system with that message.

But I haven't time to do more deep research so my information is not 100% proved and may not be decisive. I presume I will do more testing soon, because I want it to be working regarding that I will gain new laptop and want to surf from my bed  :Wink: 

*EDIT*

*I have forgotten to mention that I have also upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.17-r8

I have done some testing imnediately tonite and I have found strange message in my log:

```

Sep  4 21:11:49 syd iwconfig[13594]: segfault at 0000000000505600 rip 0000000000401af2 rsp 00007fff7ff32770 error 4

Sep 14 12:57:00 syd iwconfig[13284]: segfault at 00000000a8504e08 rip 0000000000401af2 rsp 00007fff6faa8b80 error 4

Sep 14 12:57:04 syd iwconfig[13285]: segfault at 0000000100401ed1 rip 0000000100401ed1 rsp 00007fffef8549f0 error 14

Sep 14 12:57:10 syd iwconfig[13324]: segfault at 0000000100401ed1 rip 0000000100401ed1 rsp 00007ffffed54ef0 error 14

Sep 21 23:03:33 syd iwconfig[8712]: segfault at 00000000005057c0 rip 0000000000401c1f rsp 00007fff44872c60 error 4

Sep 21 23:17:38 syd iwconfig[22658]: segfault at 00000000005057c0 rip 0000000000401c1f rsp 00007fffdec74060 error 4

Sep 21 23:20:44 syd iwconfig[8693]: segfault at 00000000005057c0 rip 0000000000401c1f rsp 00007fffdb57d960 error 4

```

Have tried with wireless-tools-28 and also 29_pre10 from testing...

I have recently upgraded GCC to 4.1.1 from 3.4 but I have regarded carefuly the guide and went through it even twice. I also notice that output of iwconfig changes everytime I execute it. And last thing. My system crashes during bootup when samba service nmbd starts up. If I disable it, computer runs normaly.

*EDIT #2* I have read README just now and have to consider that I was little bit dummy. The driver seems not to support mode ad-hoc nor master yet. These were the two I was trying to set up. With mode=managed the segfaults are not problem anymore and output of iwconfig is stable. So I have to wait for the new versions of the driver. Or give the ndiswrapper another try...

----------

## wu-s

A workaround to get rtl8187 working (manually) on 2.6.18 can be found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-508210.html

----------

